# Don't try this at home



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

[attachment=0:1q62um8e]trucks.jpg[/attachment:1q62um8e]

This is not how you treat your nice truck!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy Mole! Where are they?

Thanks for posting. This is not really related to Big Game so I'm moving this to Vehicles where it will be better served.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

If you zoom in you can tell they're Fords, not nice trucks.

Did they fall through the ice or were they muddin?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like down by Goshen. That can be some ugly mud. -)O(- Freezes at night and then softens up around 9-10am.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

El Matador said:


> If you zoom in you can tell they're Fords, not nice trucks.


Coming from a guy who can't tell a Dodge logo (even when zoomed in) located right below the tailgate latch from a Ford....not much credibility left now. The GM didn't even make it to the water, Dodge made it half way out and the Ford made it all the way out and most of the way back. :mrgreen:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmmmm..............., waterfowl hunters. 

Fine example of ******* submerged blinds.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Hmmmm..............., waterfowl hunters.
> 
> Fine example of ******* submerged blinds.


Is that bad? It's getting popular here in southwest Wyoming. I just figured I was old-fashioned. :twisted:


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> El Matador said:
> 
> 
> > If you zoom in you can tell they're Fords, not nice trucks.
> ...


 :mrgreen:  I guess you're right on the dodge. I tend to get all the low grade trucks confused. Now that my credibility is gone I'm gonna go post on monster muleys for a while.


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

It is Rush Lake south of Tooele , screwing off ,broke through the ice. The one on the left is still in !


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Is that bad? It's getting popular here in southwest Wyoming.


No,no, far be it for me to bash a fellow sportsman. However, it is really tough to keep the mud off the floormats. 8)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

lol what a bunch of tards!

It remindes me of my youth when I was the king of tards at getting my trucks stuck. Dont even like taking them off the pavement now days. To expensive to fix and mines a bigger pos then the ones in the photo.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> It remindes me of my youth when I was the king of tards at getting my trucks stuck.


Ever been pulled out by the Sanpete County Search and Rescue snowcat? 

Some friends of mine saw some geese on Gunnison Res out near the water. Due to low water levels the water was a good half mile from any vegitation. They figured they could race out across the dried mud in a truck fast enough to get close and jump out for a quick shot. He got about 100 yards from the water when he broke through the thin crust... doing 60mph.

The next truck come to help rescue the first truck got within 50 yards before breaking through. The 3rd truck reached #2 but when he spun his wheels pulling out #2 he broke through. The chain was taunt and they couldnt get it off. They called me to come help and I just laughed. They ended up hiring a wrecker with hundreds of yards of aircraft cable. They had to drag a torch out to cut the chain between #2 & 3.

**** I miss college :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > It remindes me of my youth when I was the king of tards at getting my trucks stuck.
> ...


lol

ive got so many stupid stories ill just post one. What else do you do with a souped up 77 chevy in a blizzard? O if your this tard you get a couple of buddies dressed in cowboy boots, tank tops and sweat pants to go digging in front of Mt Timpanogos at midnight. The truck had brand new tires and a 4" lift, so who needs chains, shovels or coats. You just drive as fast as you can get as far in as you can before you try and turn around. When the snow gets to the bumper you finally decide it might be getting deep and you might want to turn around. Well before we could get turned around we slid off the road about a mile past the rock slide. So we had to run all the way back to the main road. We never saw another vehicle that night. One of my friends wanted us to leave him because he couldn't go on running. We basically dragged his lazy butt all the way down the hill. I don't know how far it is from the front of timp to the church camp but thats how far we ran in 2 feet of snow. All I remember was seeing a lights on and going up to the front door and hearing a small dog start barking. I was so cold! When the door opened this ugly lap dog jumped out and latched onto my knee like a rottweiler. As the lady tried to pull it off my knee I had to restrain myself from killing it. She kindly let us in and we made a few phone calls for a ride home. I had to wait until the snow melted a bit to retrieve it a few weeks later. It ended up costing me a few hundred bucks which took me several weeks to pay off back then.

Back then my famous last words when talking about my truck were "my trucks half boat!"


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Good way to wash the under carriage I supose


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Reminds me of the pic I took of Navajo Lake a few years ago.

[attachment=0:3lv4mxta]IMG_0511.jpg[/attachment:3lv4mxta]


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

That is too funny! I saw a similar thing happen down by Lincoln Beach earlier this year. I should've taken pictures but I was busy fishing. The idiots driving on the thin ice came over and asked if I would help them get out. I didn't want to because A) I was fishing, and B) I didn't want to get stuck too! I told them that I would help them, but they would have to wait until I was done fishing :lol: Somebody else pulled them out in the meantime. I don't feel bad about making them wait for their stupidity. I would have eventually helped them.


----------

